# Apollonius of Tyana



## bullethead (May 17, 2016)

It is argued that he was model for Paul's version of Jesus. 
"He was the awe and wonder of his time - Apollonius of Tyana -the true Christ of the first century AD. Apolonius was born of wealthy parents in the Greek town of Tyana, Greece, and his birth was miraculously announced to his mother by an archangel. He was an attractive and precocious child and was sent to reside at the temple of Aescalupius in Tarsus at age twelve, where he was initiated by the priests and where he excelled in religious and philosophical learning and debate, and even performing healing miracles. At the age of sixteen he adopted the pythagorian philosophy and lifestyle of abstaining from animal food, wine, and women, living only on fruits and herbs, maintaining five years of silence, praying to the sun three times a day, dressing only in white linen(non-animal fabric), going barefoot, and never cutting his hair or beard."


----------



## ambush80 (May 17, 2016)

bullethead said:


> It is argued that he was model for Paul's version of Jesus.
> "He was the awe and wonder of his time - Apollonius of Tyana -the true Christ of the first century AD. Apolonius was born of wealthy parents in the Greek town of Tyana, Greece, and his birth was miraculously announced to his mother by an archangel. He was an attractive and precocious child and was sent to reside at the temple of Aescalupius in Tarsus at age twelve, where he was initiated by the priests and where he excelled in religious and philosophical learning and debate, and even performing healing miracles. At the age of sixteen he adopted the pythagorian philosophy and lifestyle of abstaining from animal food, wine, and women, living only on fruits and herbs, maintaining five years of silence, praying to the sun three times a day, dressing only in white linen(non-animal fabric), going barefoot, and never cutting his hair or beard."




That doesn't sound like the Jewish Jesus to me.


----------



## bullethead (May 17, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> That doesn't sound like the Jewish Jesus to me.



Thats why I hope people search more about it on their own.


----------



## bullethead (May 17, 2016)

http://www.alchemylab.com/apollonius.htm


----------



## bullethead (May 17, 2016)

Interesting comparisons.
http://www.truthbeknown.com/apollonius.html


----------



## 660griz (May 18, 2016)

bullethead said:


> He was an attractive and precocious child and was sent to reside at the temple of Aescalupius in Tarsus at age twelve, where he was initiated by the priests


----------

